
An event bus framework for event driven programming - zer0gravity
https://github.com/acionescu/event-bus
======
typpytyper

        logger.info("...");
    

versus:

    
    
        EventHandle eh = EBus.getHandle(
            eventBuilder.executing().name("some operation").build());
        if (eh.isAllowed()) {
            eh.addParam("p1","v1").addParam("p2","v2").post();
        }
    

That's a lot of typing.

It needs a more compact API.

~~~
lnanek2
Yes, that's pretty full of boilerplate, even for Java, which is notoriously
boilerplate.

There are more established event buses in Android with simpler syntax, like
greenrobot's: EventBus.getInstance().post(new LogEvent("v1", "v2"));

Seen here: [http://greenrobot.org/eventbus/documentation/how-to-get-
star...](http://greenrobot.org/eventbus/documentation/how-to-get-started/)

You can have multiple event buses and other customization there as needed, but
you have sensible defaults to keep code small most of the time too.

Square also has one called Otto. If you want a lot of syntax and Java rather
than Android, you might as well go full streaming with the RxJava library.

~~~
V-2
I think Otto is a fork, and simply an enhanced implementation of Guava's
built-in EventBus

~~~
ttam
meanwhile Otto has become deprecated and the authors suggest going with
RxAndroid

------
wzsddtc
Event Bus often get abused, I made this framework for Android so that the
framework can scale as you have more and more features and developers working
on it:
[https://github.com/edisonw/PennStation](https://github.com/edisonw/PennStation)

------
kashif
Ill see your event thingy and raise you mine -
[https://github.com/kashifrazzaqui/again/blob/master/again/ev...](https://github.com/kashifrazzaqui/again/blob/master/again/events.py)

------
oldmanjay
I vastly prefer typed events. All the really important string values scream
"you sure aren't testing all of that" to me.

------
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12159452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12159452)

But you knew that, because it was you who submitted it.

~~~
paradisechris
I think that the site auto reposts in some cases when the post gains no
traction

~~~
CarolineW
Sometimes, but not in less than an hour.

